# installation help on viper 5002



## wellmax (Oct 8, 2011)

I,m not hooking up door locks, starter or power windows. I'm just hooking up 2 doors and a hood on a semi truck. The white wire for the parking light, can I hook that up to a brake switch, and if I could do I need a relay? The blue wire it says instant trigger input zone 1 it's a (-). How does that wire get hooked up, when I hook it to a switch the alarm will not trigger. THe black/white wire, I could hook it to a dome light or door switch, is that correct? and the green wire to a door switch too?? and a violet to a door switch? 
I appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

wellmax said:


> I,m not hooking up door locks, starter or power windows. I'm just hooking up 2 doors and a hood on a semi truck. The white wire for the parking light, can I hook that up to a brake switch, and if I could do I need a relay? The blue wire it says instant trigger input zone 1 it's a (-). How does that wire get hooked up, when I hook it to a switch the alarm will not trigger. THe black/white wire, I could hook it to a dome light or door switch, is that correct? and the green wire to a door switch too?? and a violet to a door switch?
> I appreciate any help. Thanks


 Green and Violet are for one or the other, check your door switch to see if it is a ground or a positive trigger(it should produce a ground when the door opens). You will only use one of the two. White wire for parking lights, it should say its a 12V output wire, hook it to your marker lights. Use the pin that comes with the alarm to pin the hood, hook a wire that says "instant trigger" should be a negative trigger also. the black and white is usually dome light supervision, when you dis arm the alarm the unit will turn on the interior lights. 
Any more question ask them a few at a time so as not to confuse you or me Thanks!


----------

